# Photographer Learning Community



## deveaushawn (Jan 1, 2014)

I did a quick search of the forums and didn't find any other references to this site. Looks like a great resource for all things photographic.

Cambridge in Colour - Photography Tutorials & Learning Community


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 1, 2014)

It is an excellent resource -- highly recommended.

Joe


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2014)

I post links to Cambridge in Colour pretty much every day here on TPF.

Here are some others many may find helpful:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum/267492-info-those-new-photography.html


----------

